# I Refuse to do another warehouse route until they get more durable bags!!



## Transporter316 (Jan 12, 2018)

If you drive for Amazon Flex you already know how stressed out they make you on getting merchandise there on time so with all that said when the warehouse delivers heavy bottles of alcohol and thin paper bags or they fill them up too much and they bust all over the place we have to scary and get the little plastic bags that they give us at the warehouse to put them in this causes us to be late on a routes this causes more stress oh did I mention it's even more difficult in cold weather when you have to deal with slush, ice and snow you have to deal with when you have to carry bags out to your route yeah it made me extremely stressed out the other day and I got sick during a route so for the life of me can someone please help me understand why people are not communicating more to Amazon about getting more durable bags or at least teaching their staff how not to over pack paper bags so it will not impact the customer do any of you guys have any experiences with this?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Switch to Logistics instead of prime now then you'll have more fun


----------



## Transporter316 (Jan 12, 2018)

No thanks this got me sick for 2 days I couldn't even get out of my bed after this incident at least I know what Logistics they get benefits and give their employees study hours instead of having through pressing the app 100 times faster just to get hours.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Benefits and steady hours? Maybe Amazon employees get that but not flex drivers! I've been doing logistics for a while now that is not the way it works!


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Get some of those giant IKEA bags. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QNRHM0K/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Transporter316 said:


> If you drive for Amazon Flex you already know how stressed out they make you on getting merchandise there on time so with all that said when the warehouse delivers heavy bottles of alcohol and thin paper bags or they fill them up too much and they bust all over the place we have to scary and get the little plastic bags that they give us at the warehouse to put them in this causes us to be late on a routes this causes more stress oh did I mention it's even more difficult in cold weather when you have to deal with slush, ice and snow you have to deal with when you have to carry bags out to your route yeah it made me extremely stressed out the other day and I got sick during a route so for the life of me can someone please help me understand why people are not communicating more to Amazon about getting more durable bags or at least teaching their staff how not to over pack paper bags so it will not impact the customer do any of you guys have any experiences with this?


Nice sentence.



Transporter316 said:


> No thanks this got me sick for 2 days I couldn't even get out of my bed after this incident at least I know what Logistics they get benefits and give their employees study hours instead of having through pressing the app 100 times faster just to get hours.


Yeah, no. That's not how Logistics works.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

I don't think we have Logistics in Columbus...not like the folks here do it...


----------



## Transporter316 (Jan 12, 2018)

surlywynch said:


> Get some of those giant IKEA bags. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QNRHM0K/?tag=ubne0c-20


Amazon should have bags like those!! Good call


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

bacchustod said:


> I don't think we have Logistics in Columbus...not like the folks here do it...


Nope, no logistics warehouse in Columbus. You do have DCL1 in Cleveland and DCN1 in Cincinnati. Both are too far out of your area though most likely.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Transporter316 said:


> No thanks this got me sick for 2 days I couldn't even get out of my bed after this incident at least I know what Logistics they get benefits and give their employees study hours instead of having through pressing the app 100 times faster just to get hours.


What special brand of moon sugar dusted, crack infused, premium Mary Jane were you smoking when you posted this??? 



surlywynch said:


> Get some of those giant IKEA bags. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QNRHM0K/?tag=ubne0c-20


I'd seriously also recommend this. But I'm not entirely unconvinced the OP is trolling. Or soaring at stratospheric altitudes towards the earth's exosphere while posting in this thread. Or perhaps both.....


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks all for calling out this post for what it really is LOL.


----------

